# [SOLVED] font-xfree86-type1 non compila

## spillo

Hola! Sono ormai tre anni che non avevo un pc in mano, stavo viaggiando, ora ne ho comprato uno e voglio tornare a Gentoo, peró sono arrugginito e molte cose non le ricordo o non le so fare piú...

Dopo vari sbattimenti ho creto un sistema di base, quindi sto installando xorg-x11, tutto bene. fino al pacchetto font-xfree86-type1 che non vuole compilare, non so dove sbaglio e c'é poca informazione al riguardo o non ho saputo cercare bene... ció che esce:

```
>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4

>>> Install font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4 into /var/tmp/portage/media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4/image/ category media-fonts

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4/work/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_build"

make -j4 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4/image/ docdir=/usr/share/doc/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4 install 

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4/work/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_build'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for 'install-exec-am'.

test -z ""/usr/share/fonts/Type1"" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4/image/"/usr/share/fonts/Type1""

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 /var/tmp/portage/media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4/work/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4/cursor.pfa '/var/tmp/portage/media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4/image//usr/share/fonts/Type1'

make  install-data-hook

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4/work/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_build'

/usr/bin/mkfontscale /var/tmp/portage/media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4/image/"/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

Makefile:569: recipe for target 'install-data-hook' failed

make[2]: *** [install-data-hook] Illegal instruction (core dumped)

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4/work/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_build'

Makefile:503: recipe for target 'install-data-am' failed

make[1]: *** [install-data-am] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4/work/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_build'

Makefile:461: recipe for target 'install-am' failed

make: *** [install-am] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   emake install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 3333:  Called xorg-2_src_install

 *   environment, line 4148:  Called autotools-utils_src_install 'docdir=/usr/share/doc/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4'

 *   environment, line  704:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" "$@" install || die "emake install failed";
```

Di seguito emerge --info '=media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4::gentoo'

```
Portage 2.2.14 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.20-r2, 3.16.0-30-generic x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.16.0-30-generic-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_M_380_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3714612 total,   1455460 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 07 Apr 2015 22:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.1-r4

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1, 3.3.5-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.11

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.4

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=core-avx-i -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=core-avx-i -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/  http://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="es_MX.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 audiofile avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gdm gif gimp git glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv introspection joystick jpeg lcms ldap libav libnotify libsecret lm_sensors mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf php png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vorbis wifi wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON
```

make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-Os -march=core-avx-i -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="encode firefox flac dri hal tiff vorbis unicode xvid cairo dbus dvd X aac aalib acpi alsa apache2 audiofile avahi -cups dvdr ftp gif gimp git gnome gtk -ipv6 jpeg -kde lm_sensors mp3 mp4 mpeg opengl ogg pdf php png pulseaudio -qt4 -qt5 -scanner ssl svga svg theora udev udisks usb wifi x264 gdm -systemtap joystick v4l"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/  http://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" 

FEATURES="userfetch" 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915"
```

Il secondo cflags che é commentato l'ho usato per llvm che solo cosí compilava, ed ho giá provato per il pacchetto font-xfree86-type1 a usare MAKEOPTS="'-j2" e le stesse cflags di llvm.

Consigli?

----------

## pierino_89

Quell'"illegal instruction (core dumped)" non mi piace per niente, però non riesco a capirne la causa. Hai provato con un'altra versione di gcc?

----------

## spillo

No, in effetti ho solo la versione 4.8.3 installata... Un dubbio: in /var/tmp/portage vedo che anche il pacchetto dev-utils/cmake es presente, se provo a emergerlo fallisce pure lui, questo influenza o no?

Piu importante: /var/tmp/portage/media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4/work/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_build/Makefile , alla linea 569 dice questo:

```
install-data-hook:

        @rm -f $(DESTDIR)$(fontdir)/fonts.scale

        $(MKFONTSCALE) $(DESTDIR)$(fontdir)

        @rm -f $(DESTDIR)$(fontdir)/font.dir

        $(MKFONTDIR) $(DESTDIR)$(fontdir)

        @(if test -z "$(DESTDIR)"; then echo $(FCCACHE) $(fontdir); $(FCCACHE) $(fontdir); else echo "** Warning: fonts.cache not built" ; echo "** Generate this file manually on host system using fc-cache" ; fi)

```

Quindi, nella mia ignoranza, ho installato fontconfig e provato a lanciare 

```
fc-cache
```

pero il risultato segue avendo problemi:

```
Instrucción ilegal (`core' generado)
```

----------

## pierino_89

Guarda se in "dmesg" c'è qualche dettaglio in più a proposito dell'istruzione che ha causato il core dump.

----------

## spillo

Qui cio che credo sia relativo al problema, sinceramente quattro anni fa lo avrei saputo risolvere, adesso pero no xD Scusate gli accenti pero sto usando tastiera americana

```
[ 6038.002270] traps: bdftopcf[5698] trap invalid opcode ip:7fc05295584a sp:7fff477f0a60 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7fc05293c000+31000]

[ 6038.008330] traps: bdftopcf[5702] trap invalid opcode ip:7f9ecb7fd84a sp:7fff9090ba20 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f9ecb7e4000+31000]

[ 6038.009326] traps: bdftopcf[5700] trap invalid opcode ip:7f515d31a84a sp:7fffc3cec950 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f515d301000+31000]

[ 6038.012680] traps: bdftopcf[5705] trap invalid opcode ip:7fc03048c84a sp:7fff6be31200 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7fc030473000+31000]

[ 6038.305289] traps: bdftopcf[5712] trap invalid opcode ip:7f40d99e984a sp:7ffff6dfccf0 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f40d99d0000+31000]

[ 6038.334566] traps: bdftopcf[5719] trap invalid opcode ip:7f5c904c484a sp:7fff54b70b90 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f5c904ab000+31000]

[ 6038.341043] traps: bdftopcf[5722] trap invalid opcode ip:7fa2cff6b84a sp:7fffe8b72300 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7fa2cff52000+31000]

[ 6038.354010] traps: bdftopcf[5727] trap invalid opcode ip:7f66661ce84a sp:7fffaaa65820 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f66661b5000+31000]

[ 6038.608156] traps: bdftopcf[5732] trap invalid opcode ip:7ff8c9ae484a sp:7fff34a09fc0 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7ff8c9acb000+31000]

[ 6038.659027] traps: bdftopcf[5737] trap invalid opcode ip:7f1764bbb84a sp:7fff57410920 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f1764ba2000+31000]

[ 6043.049656] do_trap: 27 callbacks suppressed

[ 6043.049664] traps: bdftopcf[6425] trap invalid opcode ip:7f2ceea6084a sp:7fffdcae8230 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f2ceea47000+31000]

[ 6043.062244] traps: bdftopcf[6430] trap invalid opcode ip:7f3481bc784a sp:7fffe0cea4a0 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f3481bae000+31000]

[ 6043.179724] traps: bdftopcf[6435] trap invalid opcode ip:7ff890fff84a sp:7fff55932e40 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7ff890fe6000+31000]

[ 6043.297003] traps: bdftopcf[6440] trap invalid opcode ip:7fc65b08984a sp:7fffdacc6d00 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7fc65b070000+31000]

[ 6043.378175] traps: bdftopcf[6445] trap invalid opcode ip:7f53e6f4a84a sp:7fffe91823b0 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f53e6f31000+31000]

[ 6043.404251] traps: bdftopcf[6450] trap invalid opcode ip:7fe152fc384a sp:7fff719c7540 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7fe152faa000+31000]

[ 6043.511512] traps: bdftopcf[6455] trap invalid opcode ip:7fd9c4fd384a sp:7fffac08d780 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7fd9c4fba000+31000]

[ 6043.654011] traps: bdftopcf[6460] trap invalid opcode ip:7fe4a1b5384a sp:7fff7bd297d0 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7fe4a1b3a000+31000]

[ 6043.716709] traps: bdftopcf[6465] trap invalid opcode ip:7f157694484a sp:7fffa6ea5c70 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f157692b000+31000]

[ 6043.752101] traps: bdftopcf[6470] trap invalid opcode ip:7fe05b81b84a sp:7fffeb8e22e0 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7fe05b802000+31000]

[ 6048.268412] do_trap: 45 callbacks suppressed

[ 6048.268420] traps: bdftopcf[6700] trap invalid opcode ip:7f5ffc6fc84a sp:7fff385f5b40 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f5ffc6e3000+31000]

[ 6048.298040] traps: bdftopcf[6707] trap invalid opcode ip:7fae0f55684a sp:7fffa4f73a50 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7fae0f53d000+31000]

[ 6048.301129] traps: bdftopcf[6710] trap invalid opcode ip:7f55ed8a084a sp:7fff5e70d300 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f55ed887000+31000]

[ 6048.372158] traps: bdftopcf[6715] trap invalid opcode ip:7f6fb441d84a sp:7fff307d9f90 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f6fb4404000+31000]

[ 6048.631173] traps: bdftopcf[6722] trap invalid opcode ip:7f6b0b1cc84a sp:7fffe0213990 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f6b0b1b3000+31000]

[ 6048.633775] traps: bdftopcf[6724] trap invalid opcode ip:7fbc2eadb84a sp:7fff0be3daa0 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7fbc2eac2000+31000]

[ 6048.678155] traps: bdftopcf[6730] trap invalid opcode ip:7f6d8cba184a sp:7fff21593280 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f6d8cb88000+31000]

[ 6048.798865] traps: bdftopcf[6735] trap invalid opcode ip:7f2b1870884a sp:7fff3ecb3110 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f2b186ef000+31000]

[ 6048.943387] traps: bdftopcf[6740] trap invalid opcode ip:7fea1458d84a sp:7fff2c8d8e60 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7fea14574000+31000]

[ 6048.985635] traps: bdftopcf[6745] trap invalid opcode ip:7fcc4fdcf84a sp:7fff95fc8b90 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7fcc4fdb6000+31000]

[ 6053.451908] do_trap: 49 callbacks suppressed

[ 6053.451914] traps: bdftopcf[6995] trap invalid opcode ip:7f1b4750c84a sp:7fff614d7ce0 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f1b474f3000+31000]

[ 6053.473529] traps: bdftopcf[7000] trap invalid opcode ip:7f1b07c3184a sp:7fff35069990 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f1b07c18000+31000]

[ 6053.517527] traps: bdftopcf[7005] trap invalid opcode ip:7f458cb4284a sp:7fffdbb391b0 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f458cb29000+31000]

[ 6053.604452] traps: bdftopcf[7010] trap invalid opcode ip:7fc4e0be684a sp:7fffb2effce0 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7fc4e0bcd000+31000]

[ 6053.762093] traps: bdftopcf[7017] trap invalid opcode ip:7f697db9184a sp:7fffd07b5570 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f697db78000+31000]

[ 6053.767388] traps: bdftopcf[7019] trap invalid opcode ip:7fa56888d84a sp:7fff9814d430 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7fa568874000+31000]

[ 6053.819440] traps: bdftopcf[7025] trap invalid opcode ip:7fe1d71b784a sp:7fffad2811a0 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7fe1d719e000+31000]

[ 6053.931450] traps: bdftopcf[7030] trap invalid opcode ip:7f29d304884a sp:7fffdb4a4af0 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f29d302f000+31000]

[ 6054.097046] traps: bdftopcf[7036] trap invalid opcode ip:7fb44c14284a sp:7fff85c9f470 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7fb44c129000+31000]

[ 6054.111519] traps: bdftopcf[7040] trap invalid opcode ip:7f15857ea84a sp:7ffff05200f0 error:0 in libXfont.so.1.4.1[7f15857d1000+31000]

[ 6407.281696] do_trap: 38 callbacks suppressed

[ 6407.281702] traps: mkfontscale[9006] trap invalid opcode ip:7f0a596ae655 sp:7fffba178e00 error:0 in libfreetype.so.6.11.4[7f0a59686000+8b000]

[ 7104.983757] traps: mkfontscale[10452] trap invalid opcode ip:7ff9a6cb7655 sp:7fff806aff10 error:0 in libfreetype.so.6.11.4[7ff9a6c8f000+8b000]

[ 7827.068659] traps: mkfontscale[12126] trap invalid opcode ip:7f64c61ca655 sp:7fffcd694660 error:0 in libfreetype.so.6.11.4[7f64c61a2000+8b000]

[ 8778.514002] traps: mkfontscale[13587] trap invalid opcode ip:7fea73732655 sp:7fff8970ad40 error:0 in libfreetype.so.6.11.4[7fea7370a000+8b000]

[ 8871.220587] traps: mkfontscale[14959] trap invalid opcode ip:7f560d334655 sp:7fff2f4c7040 error:0 in libfreetype.so.6.11.4[7f560d30c000+8b000]

[10759.499400] traps: mkfontscale[17250] trap invalid opcode ip:7f9a9b3c8655 sp:7fff3b3bc660 error:0 in libfreetype.so.6.11.4[7f9a9b3a0000+8b000]

[11220.808191] traps: conftest[18464] trap invalid opcode ip:40050e sp:7fff99602cb0 error:0 in conftest[400000+1000]

[11222.454349] traps: conftest[18709] trap invalid opcode ip:40050f sp:7fff9b6f2350 error:0 in conftest[400000+1000]

[11682.170937] traps: x86_64-pc-linux[32759] trap invalid opcode ip:7fef77d74a46 sp:7ffffddcae20 error:0 in libfontconfig.so.1.8.0[7fef77d58000+34000]

[11721.591302] traps: mkfontscale[2429] trap invalid opcode ip:7fc923ff9655 sp:7fff72b7e460 error:0 in libfreetype.so.6.11.4[7fc923fd1000+8b000]

[12007.349903] traps: mkfontscale[4180] trap invalid opcode ip:7fe5bded9655 sp:7fff49cbe530 error:0 in libfreetype.so.6.11.4[7fe5bdeb1000+8b000]

[12175.584896] traps: mkfontscale[28380] trap invalid opcode ip:7fdb15d12655 sp:7fff9c018ca0 error:0 in libfreetype.so.6.11.4[7fdb15cea000+8b000]

[12304.240739] traps: cmake[30383] trap invalid opcode ip:41f1a2 sp:7fff65d54c10 error:0 in cmake[400000+1bb000]

[12596.986948] traps: fc-cache[30564] trap invalid opcode ip:7fb66039da46 sp:7fff2ecb47d0 error:0 in libfontconfig.so.1.8.0[7fb660381000+34000]

[12618.166756] traps: fc-cache[30571] trap invalid opcode ip:7f98792d3a46 sp:7fffaf36c330 error:0 in libfontconfig.so.1.8.0[7f98792b7000+34000]

[13033.019555] traps: fc-cache[30614] trap invalid opcode ip:7f678c4cda46 sp:7fffd9d6da40 error:0 in libfontconfig.so.1.8.0[7f678c4b1000+34000]

aval ~ # 

```

----------

## pierino_89

Mi tiri anche il contenuto di /proc/cpuinfo?

----------

## spillo

Chiaro

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 37

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 380  @ 2.53GHz

stepping   : 5

microcode   : 0x2

cpu MHz      : 2533.000

cache size   : 3072 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 11

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm arat dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips   : 5055.26

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 37

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 380  @ 2.53GHz

stepping   : 5

microcode   : 0x2

cpu MHz      : 933.000

cache size   : 3072 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 11

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm arat dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips   : 5055.26

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 2

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 37

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 380  @ 2.53GHz

stepping   : 5

microcode   : 0x2

cpu MHz      : 933.000

cache size   : 3072 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 2

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 4

initial apicid   : 4

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 11

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm arat dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips   : 5055.26

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 3

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 37

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 380  @ 2.53GHz

stepping   : 5

microcode   : 0x2

cpu MHz      : 2533.000

cache size   : 3072 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 2

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 5

initial apicid   : 5

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 11

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm arat dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips   : 5055.26

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

----------

## pierino_89

Ora è tutto chiaro... Hai detto a GCC che il tuo processore supporta le istruzioni AVX quando invece non è vero   :Razz: 

----------

## spillo

Mi piace la tua risposta pero... dove gliel ho detto? xD

----------

## spillo

ah si l ho visto... allora perche mi ha compilato tutto il resto? che mi conviene mettere per il -march?

----------

## pierino_89

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-Os -march=core-avx-i -pipe"

   :Razz: 

----------

## spillo

l ho visto dopo xD allora perche mi ha compilato tutto il resto? che mi conviene mettere per il -march?

----------

## pierino_89

 *spillo wrote:*   

> ah si l ho visto... allora perche mi ha compilato tutto il resto?

 

Perché non usava le avx   :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> che mi conviene mettere per il -march?

 

http://ark.intel.com/products/50178/Intel-Core-i3-380M-Processor-3M-Cache-2_53-GHz

+

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Safe_CFLAGS

=

-march=corei7

anche se con -native ti togli tutti i problemi

----------

## spillo

Ti dico la verita, io volevo usare corei7 pero pensavo che era assurdo e che avevo capito male io, mentre la pagina di safe cflags se non ricordo male diceva ancora core2, per questo non l ho seguita... Davvero grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## spillo

Piu che altro, solo emergerlo di nuovo dopo aver configurato make.conf continua a dar errore, devo far qualcosa prima?

----------

## pierino_89

In verità non è chiarissimo, ma mi sembra abbastanza plausibile. Nel dubbio, ribadisco -march=native così se la vede lui.

Ah, ovviamente devi riemergere tutto adesso   :Razz: 

----------

## spillo

bueno, ho mandato a riemergere world, spero scarichi tutto prima che debba uscire dal bar almeno continuo la compilazione a casa dove non ho internet  :Very Happy: 

Mettero SOLVED dopo aver ricompilato tutto  :Wink: 

----------

## spillo

Buenos dias! emerge world ha fatto il suo lavoro, pero continuo ad avere lo stesso problema... :/

----------

## pierino_89

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -e world

   :Razz: 

Sennò non ricompili le dipendenze.

----------

## spillo

Io ho usato -aDNuv, lo ripeto aggiungedo -e o pongo solo emerge -e?  :Smile: 

----------

## pierino_89

Quello che hai lanciato tu ha fatto solo gli aggiornamenti, non risolve niente   :Wink:  basta la sola "-e"

----------

## spillo

ok, ti faccio una domanda: se avessi usato emerge -aDNuve world sarebbe andato bene? Fra qualche ora scrivo se cosi si risolve definitivamente  :Smile: 

----------

## pierino_89

Boh?   :Very Happy: 

Teoricamente essendoci "-e" avrebbe comunque dovuto tirarsi dentro tutto quanto, quindi sì.

----------

## spillo

Risolto! Gracias! Ora devo solo litigare con le dipendenze circolari di gnome, e pensare che con -cups pensavo di cavarmela rapidamente  :Very Happy:  Comunque una volta ero bravo a risolvere questi dettagli e la documentazione abbonda, molte grazie ancora!  :Smile: 

----------

